# Mavericks Forum GM Draft - Rosters



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table align="center" border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Atlanta Hawks*</td><td>*Point Guard*</td><td>*Shooting Guard
* </td><td>*Small Forward
* </td><td>*Power Forward*</td><td>*Center*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*







*</td><td>*







*</td><td>*







*</td><td>*







*</td><td>*







*</td><td>*







*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*GM: **MemphisX*</td><td>*Kirk Hinrich
*</td><td>*Josh Childress
*</td><td>*Caron Butler
*</td><td>*Pau Gasol
* </td><td>*Darko Milicic
*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Kyle Lowry
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Ronnie Brewer*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Rodney Carney
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Robert Swift
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Saer Sene
* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Matt Carroll
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Brian Cardinal
*</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Boston Celtics
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard
</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *Net2*</td><td>*Jason Kidd
*</td><td>*Brandon Roy
*</td><td>*Luol Deng
*</td><td>*Nick Collison*
</td><td>*Emeka Okafor
*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Carlos Arroyo
* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *John Salmons*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Bostjan Nachbar
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Tyrus Thomas*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Hilton Armstrong* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Antoine Wright
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Hassan Adams
*</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Charlotte Bobcats
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard
</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *Juxtaposed*</td><td>*Luke Ridnour
*</td><td>*Marquis Daniels
*</td><td>*Mike Dunleavy
*</td><td>*Kevin Garnett*
</td><td>*Zydrunas **Ilgauskas*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Bobby Jackson* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Trevor Ariza*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Justin Reed
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Jackie Butler
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Francisco Elson
*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Shannon Brown
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*PJ Tucker
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Chicago Bulls
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard
</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *VeN*</td><td>*Jason Williams
*</td><td>*Vince Carter
*</td><td>*Josh Howard
*</td><td>*LaMarcus Aldrige*
</td><td>*DeSagana Diop
*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Lindsey Hunters
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Greg Buckner
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Austin Croshere
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Robert Horry
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Dwayne Jones
* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Nick Van Exel
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Olu Famitimi
* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Cleveland Cavaliers
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>








</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *VC4MVP*</td><td>*Jameer Nelson
*</td><td>*Ricky Davis*
</td><td>*Carmelo Anthony
*</td><td>*Rasheed Wallace
*</td><td>*Zaza Pachulia
*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Earl Boykins
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Randy Foye
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Keith Van Horn
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Cedric Simmons
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Melvin Ely
* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Scott Padgett
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Mikki Moore
*</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Dallas Mavericks
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard
</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *Tersk*</td><td>*Deron Williams
*</td><td>*Ray Allen
*</td><td>*Bobby Simmons
*</td><td>*Kurt Thomas*
</td><td>*Tim Duncan*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Anthony Johnson*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Sarunas Jasikevicius*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Ryan** Gomes*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Andris Biedrins
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Etan Thomas*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Vasilis Spanoulis
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*Jorge Garbosja
*</td><td valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Denver Nuggets
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="center">







</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>








</td><td>








</td><td>*







*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">GM: *Seed*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Devin Harris*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Joe Johnson*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Quinton Ross
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Ike Diogu
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Dan Gadzuric*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
</td><td align="center">*








* </td><td align="center">








</td><td align="center">*








* </td><td align="center">







</td><td align="center"> *







*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
</td><td align="center">*Juan Dixon
* </td><td align="center"> *Gordan Giricek
*</td><td align="center">*Rasual Butler
* </td><td align="center">*Juwan Howard* </td><td align="center">*Dikembe Mutombo* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*Brent Barry
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*Sean May*</td><td valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Detroit Pistons
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *2dumb2live*</td><td>*Allen Iverson
*</td><td>*James Posey*
</td><td>*Darius Miles
*</td><td>*Chris Wilcox*
</td><td>*Alonzo Mourning
*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
</td><td align="center">*








* </td><td align="center">*








* </td><td align="center">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center"> *







*</td><td align="center"> </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
</td><td align="center">*Jose Calderon
* </td><td align="center">*Damon Stoudemire
* </td><td align="center">*Kyle Korver
* </td><td align="center"> *Clifford Robinson
*</td><td align="center">*Rasho Nesterovic
* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*Joey Graham
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*David Harrison
*</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Golden State Warriors
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *ss03*</td><td>*Speedy Claxton
*</td><td>*Ben Gordon*
</td><td>*LeBron James
*</td><td>*Carlos Boozer
*</td><td>*Nazr Mohammed*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*Smush Parker*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Charlie Bell*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Tim Thomas*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Johan Petro
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Patrick O'Bryant*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> </td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*Shandon Anderson
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Viktor Khyrapa
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Houston Rockets
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *edwardcyh*</td><td>*Stephon Marbury
*</td><td>*Raja Bell*
</td><td>*Shane Battier
*</td><td>*Amare Stoudemire
*</td><td>*Eddy Curry*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Nate Robinson* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Earl Watson* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Dahntay Jones
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Antonio McDyess*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Malik Rose
*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*Maurice Ager
*</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Ronny Turiaf*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Indiana Pacers
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *Premier*</td><td>*Raymond Felton
*</td><td>*Gerald Wallace*
</td><td>*Josh Smith
*</td><td>*Drew Gooden*
</td><td>*Andrew Bogut
*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
</td><td>








</td><td>








 </td><td>








</td><td>







</td><td>*








* </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
</td><td align="center">*Marcus Banks
* </td><td align="center">*Mike Miller
* </td><td align="center">*Marvin Williams
* </td><td align="center">*Kendrick Perkins* </td><td align="center">*Jake Tskalidis* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*Mickael Pietrus*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Anthony Parker*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Los Angeles Clippers
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td align="center">*







*</td><td align="center">*







* </td><td align="center">*








*</td><td align="center">*







* </td><td align="center"> *








*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">GM: *bootstrenf*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Monta Ellis*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Gilbert Arenas*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Danny Granger
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Dirk Nowitzki* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Marcus Camby
*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td><td align="center" valign="top">*















* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*







* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Renaldo Balkman* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Vladimir Radmanovic* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Troy Murphy
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Anderson Varaejo* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*James Singleton
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Paul Davis
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Andrew Bynum*</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Los Angeles Lakers
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>








 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *t1no*</td><td align="center">*Maurice Williams
* </td><td align="center">*Rip Hamilton
* </td><td>*Al Harrington
*</td><td>*Kenny Thomas
*</td><td>*Yao Ming*
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Chucky Atkins
* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Doug Christie*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Bernard Robinson* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Reggie Evans
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Scott Pollard
* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top"> 
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td><td valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Luther Head*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*JJ Redick* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td><td valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Memphis Grizzlies
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *Dragnsmke1*</td><td>*Jason Terry
*</td><td>*Steve Francis*
</td><td>*Andre Iguodala
*</td><td>*Zach Randolph*
</td><td>*Erick Dampier
*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
 </td><td>*








* </td><td>*
* </td><td>*








* </td><td>
</td><td>








</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
</td><td>*Darrell Armstrong
* </td><td> </td><td>*Hakim Warrick
* </td><td>
</td><td>*Theo Ratliff*
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Miami Heat
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>








</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *Flash is the future
*</td><td>*Sam Cassell
*</td><td>*Michael Redd*
</td><td>*Andres Nocioni
*</td><td>*Udonis Haslem*
</td><td>Kwame Brown
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
 </td><td>*








* </td><td>*







* </td><td>*








* </td><td> *







*</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td> 
</td><td>*Damon Jones
* </td><td>*Eddie Jones
* </td><td>*Dorrell Wright
* </td><td>*W**ayne Simien
* </td><td> *Michael Doleac*</td><td>
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Keyon Dooling
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*Earl Barron
*</td><td valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table align="center" border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Milwaukee Bucks
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>








 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *Booty King* 
</td><td>*Baron Davis
*</td><td>*Jamal Crawford*
</td><td>*Ron Artest
*</td><td>*Channing Frye
*</td><td>*PJ Brown*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*







* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td></tr><tr align="center"><td valign="top"> </td><td valign="top">*Jarrett Jack
* </td><td valign="top">*Matt Harpring
* </td><td valign="top">*Carlos Delfino* </td><td valign="top">*Brian Cook
* </td><td valign="top">*Pat Burke
* </td></tr><tr align="center"><td valign="top"> </td><td valign="top"></td><td valign="top">*








*</td><td valign="top">*








*</td><td valign="top"></td><td valign="top"> </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> </td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*Ronald Murray
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Jason Kapono
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td valign="top"> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Minnesota Timberwolves
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







 
</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>








 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *Dr. Seuss*
</td><td>*Steve Nash
*</td><td>*Michael Finley*
</td><td>*Tayshaun Prince
*</td><td>*Jermaine O'Neal
*</td><td>*Mehmet Okur*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Jamaal Tinsley
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Fred Jones
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Jumaine Jones
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Kelvin Cato
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Mark Jackson
* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Mateen Cleaves
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Kareem Rush
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="220" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*New Jersey Nets
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







 
</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>








 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *THE TAKEOVER*
</td><td>*Mike James
*</td><td>*Larry Hughes*
</td><td>*Adam Morrison
*</td><td>*Dwight Howard
*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*







* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *








*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> *







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Marko Jaric
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Tony Allen*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Jalen Rose
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Al Jefferson*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Raef LaFrentz*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Sergio Rodriguez
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*Josh Boone
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*New Orleans Hornets
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="center">*







 
*</td><td align="center">*







*</td><td align="center">*







* </td><td align="center">*







*</td><td align="center">*







*</td><td align="center">*








* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">*GM: **Saint Baller*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Delonte West*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Kobe Bryant*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Corey Maggette*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Antoine Walker*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Lorezen Wright
*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td valign="top">








</td><td valign="top">








</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Eddie House
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Rashad McCants*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Quentin Richardson*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Alan Henderson
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Fabricio Oberto* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Thabo Sefolosha*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Kevin Pittsnogle
* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*New York Knicks
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







 
</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>








 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *The Future*
</td><td>*Chris Duhon
*</td><td>*Dwyane Wade
* </td><td>*Peja Stojakovic
*</td><td>*Chris Webber
*</td><td>*Mark Blount*
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Marcus Williams
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Bonzi Wells*
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*David Lee
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Darius Songailia
* </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Orlando Magic
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







 
</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>








 </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">GM: *GM3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Chris Paul*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Kevin Martin*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Rashard Lewis*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Jared Jeffries
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Chris Kaman*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td valign="top">*







*​ </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Steve Blake
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*DeShawn Stevenson
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*James Jones
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Adonal Foyle
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Joel Pryzbilla
*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Yaroslav Korolev
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*Mile Ilic
*</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Philadelphia 76ers
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







 
</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td align="center">*








* </td><td align="center">*








* </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*GM: **Kiddfan4eva5
*</td><td>*Brevin Knight*</td><td>*Wally Sczerbiak
* </td><td>*Richard Jefferson
* </td><td>*Chris Bosh
*</td><td>* Tony Battie
* </td></tr><tr align="center"><td valign="top"> </td><td valign="top">*








* </td><td valign="top">*








* </td><td valign="top">*








* </td><td valign="top">*








* </td><td valign="top">*








* </td></tr><tr align="center"><td valign="top"> </td><td valign="top">*D**erek Fisher*</td><td valign="top">*Trenton Hassell
*</td><td valign="top">*Devean George
*</td><td valign="top">*David West*</td><td valign="top">*Steven Hunter
*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td valign="top"> </td><td valign="top">*








* </td><td valign="top"> </td><td valign="top"> </td><td valign="top">*








* </td><td valign="top"> </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Rajon Rondo
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Mike Sweetney
*</td><td valign="top"></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Phoenix Suns
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







 
</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>








 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *StackAttack*
</td><td>*Rafer Alston
*</td><td>*Manu Ginobili*
</td><td>*Bruce Bowen
*</td><td align="center">*Joe Smith
*</td><td>*Ben Wallace*
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> *








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*







* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Eric Snow
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Derek Anderson* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Eduardo Najera* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Matt Bonner
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Michael Olowokandi
* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*Jon Barry*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Latrell Spreewell*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Portland Trailblazers
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







 
</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







 </td><td>








 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *ghoti*
</td><td>*Shaun Livingston
*</td><td>*Boris Diaw*
</td><td>*Hedo Turkoglu
*</td><td>*Andrei Kirilenko*
</td><td>*Tyson Chandler*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*







* </td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Antonio Daniels
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Quincy Douby
* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Shawne Williams*
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Eddie Griffin
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Chris Mihm*
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Sacramento Kings
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="center">







 
</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>








 </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">GM: *_Dre_*
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*TJ Ford
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Paul Pierce
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Stephen Jackson
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Jeff Foster
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Brad Miller
*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Louis Williams
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Kirk Snyder*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Damien Wilkins
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Shelden Williams 
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Michael Ruffin
* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Ronald Dupree
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*PJ Ramos
*</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*San Antonio Spurs
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







 
</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







 </td><td>








 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *bray1967*
</td><td>*Tony Parker
*</td><td>*Jerry Stackhouse
* </td><td align="center">*Tracy McGrady
* </td><td align="center">*Troy Murphy*
</td><td> *Primoz Brezec*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Tyronn Lue*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Voshon Lenard
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Ruben Patterson*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Maurice Taylor*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Brendan Haywood*</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Seattle Sonics
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







 
</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>








 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *Stinger*
</td><td>*Mike Bibby
*</td><td>*Gerald Green*
</td><td align="center">*Charlie Villanuava
* </td><td align="center">*Andrea Bargnani*
</td><td> *Shaquille O'Neal*
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">*
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td><td valign="top">​ </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Sebastian Telfair
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Rudy Gay*
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Toronto Raptors
*</td><td>*Point Guard*</td><td>*Shooting Guard*</td><td>*Small Forward
* </td><td>*Power Forward*</td><td>*Center*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*







 
*</td><td>*







*</td><td>*








* </td><td>*







*</td><td>*








* </td><td>*








* </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*GM: **Steez
*</td><td>*Chauncey Billups
*</td><td>*Grant Hill
* </td><td align="center">*Lamar Odom
* </td><td align="center">*Shareef Abdur-Rahim
* </td><td> *Samuel Dalembert
* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Jordan Farmar
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Desmond Mason*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Luke Walton*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Marcus Fizer
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Jerome James
*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Tony Delk
* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Danny Fortson
* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Utah Jazz
*</td><td>*Point Guard*</td><td>*Shooting Guard*</td><td>*Small Forward
* </td><td>*Power Forward*</td><td>*Center*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*







 
*</td><td>*







*</td><td>*








* </td><td>*







*</td><td>*








* </td><td>*








* </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*GM: New Jazzy Nets**
*</td><td>*Andre Miller
*</td><td>*Morris Peterson
* </td><td align="center">*Antawn Jamison
* </td><td align="center">*Elton Brand
* </td><td> *Jamaal Magloire
* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
 </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *








* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *








* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *








* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *








* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top"> 
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Gary Payton
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Cuttino Mobley
* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *CJ Miles
* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Donyell Marshall
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Jason Collins
* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Dee Brown
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*Paul Millsap
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Washington Wizards
*</td><td>*Point Guard*</td><td>*Shooting Guard*</td><td>*Small Forward
* </td><td>*Power Forward*</td><td>*Center*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*







 
*</td><td>*







*</td><td>*








* </td><td>*







*</td><td>*








* </td><td>*








* </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*GM: Jet**
*</td><td>*Salim Stoudemire
*</td><td>*Jason Richardson
* </td><td align="center">*Shawn Marion
* </td><td align="center">*Kenyon Martin
* </td><td> *Nene
* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td valign="top">








</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Beno Udrih
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Martell Webster*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Adrian Griffin*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Stromile Swift*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Jarron Collins
* </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr><tr><td valign="top"> 
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td><td align="center" valign="top"> *JR Smith*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Devin Brown
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------

